# Since I have the spareless Eco



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just tell them that you are installing a spare in an ECO MT. They want the VIN to confirm the parts. While I was researching I got a list from them doing this.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a full size spare used only for trips. In town I have Roadside Assistance. I only paid $25 for the steel rim and $70 for a tire.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

Here is a link to a good write-up on putting a spare in a 2012 ECO.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have a full size spare used only for trips. In town I have Roadside Assistance. I only paid $25 for the steel rim and $70 for a tire.
> 
> Sent from my Droid



Yea I got AAA and I would have them tow me anyway. I would only take it along on trips. The spare in my LS did come in handy the one time when I ripped the hole in side of my tire and bent my wheel. It is nice security but surely not necessary! That is why I have not done anything yet.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Of all the parts needed for the compact spare, I only have the flat trunk floor in my car most of the time. I just put the spare in when I am going farther than 300miles. 

Sorry you were not closer, I would like to trade my compact spare & all other trunk parts for cruze ECO inflation kit trunk(with cover). Not sure if that would be an even trade, would have to look at part costs. Since GM used to charge $100 for the compact spare option in 2011 seems that's probably close to the difference in cost for all the parts.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any jack(within weight requirements) will do so long as you place it where it needs to go, correct? Thats the part I kinda wish I had at least.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an Eco also with no spare. My opinion is I have AAA and if I get a flat thankfully it will only be flat on one side. at this point I will call AAA.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

What a lazy society we have become...




I'd rather take the 5 minutes to change my tire (since I have 1) then wait an hour for some guy that doesn't give a rats aZZ to tow my car anywhere.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Farmboy said:


> What a lazy society we have become...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well some of us don't have a spare of jack and such to do so and I'm sorry that I pay for a service that I will use.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL the price of the spare, jack trunk trim and fancy bag of tools cost how much vs AAA? 44121 area code it costs $49-$152 a year plus $10 first time member fee. $75 is what a no name company driving a 1991 Chevy tow truck from the hood will charge you for a short 2 minute trip.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> LOL the price of the spare, jack trunk trim and fancy bag of tools cost how much vs AAA? 44121 area code it costs $49-$152 a year plus $10 first time member fee. $75 is what a no name company driving a 1991 Chevy tow truck from the hood will charge you for a short 2 minute trip.


No doubt I paid under $100 for a full size spare tire and rim plus $30 at harbor freight for a jack. And my AAA is tied into my insurance each month.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My full size spare was a no cost option and the inflation kits have a use by date (I noticed it listed on my last service check list, from the dealer).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Aussie said:


> My full size spare was a no cost option and the inflation kits have a use by date (I noticed it listed on my last service check list, from the dealer).


Good info didn't now that. I had to use mine like 2 months after I bought my car.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL when it expires after the date, I guess a video of it's disposal shal turn up on the internet. Faces, names and location sanitized tho.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> LOL when it expires after the date, I guess a video of it's disposal shal turn up on the internet. Faces, names and location sanitized tho.


I wonder if it will explode lol is it under pressure.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It can't be under too much pressure. It takes the air pump to pressurize the canister and force the contents into the tire.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> It can't be under too much pressure. It takes the air pump to pressurize the canister and force the contents into the tire.


That's what I was thinking.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well some of us don't have a spare of jack and such to do so and I'm sorry that I pay for a service that I will use.
> 
> Sent from my Droid




Have fun then. 

Enjoy all the new scratches and scuff marks from the aforementioned.

There are guys on here complaining about a hair line scratch in the clear coat, wait until some douche pulls your car over a curb because you made him miss America's got talent.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With apologies to Master Card International

Spare tire: $160
Jack: $50
Air Pump to inflate spare because you ignored it: $50
Not having to wait for a tow truck: Priceless

This is why I put a spare in my ECO MT.


----------

